# Where Have They Gone.....



## wrongway (Dec 23, 2021)

I was looking for Raleigh Record Ace or Lenton 3 speed bikes, but there just aren't any out there. Are people hanging on to them these days?


----------



## Oilit (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt there were a great many to start with. If I had one, I'd hold on to it.


----------



## wrongway (Dec 23, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I doubt there were a great many to start with. If I had one, I'd hold on to it.



Kicking myself for selling my '52 Rudge Clubman now.......


----------



## dubsey55 (Dec 23, 2021)

I think you have already made a start towards finding one!   That is, letting other like minded people know what your looking for, and where your interests are.  CABE wanted add might get a reply (with  british accent?) that could get you going in the right direction!   Never commonplace, these bikes (especially in the bigger frame sizes) seem to be gaining in popularity nowadays.  Makes sense too, if  interested  in having a very useable machine with tons of cool engineering & personality!   Pre War or 1947-55  RRA  will be extrem$ly hard to find.  Lenton or Clubman will be much easier.   Try all the usual ,  & Cabe and have patience.  Something worthwhile will turn up.   One other thing.   Conventional wisdom will always say "buy the best and most complete ( insert whatever) that you can find".   True. BUT building up from parts collected can have its own rewards.  Its fun getting the individual parts, and when done the bike can be exactly what you want and have envisioned.  It will take longer,  (mayby alot longer), and cost more , (mayby alot more),  But who cares, its a hobby right,,, what?  Readers please note;  All the above is directed to the OP,  (wrongway). I am aware of the fact that he has the required skills. If you dont, or are not sure, please dont attempt!!!   Merry Xmas to all,,,,,


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 23, 2021)

I see quite a few European bikes on the Bay Area Craigslist. every odd duck you can imagine. of course, we have a bazillion people here.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 23, 2021)

Raleigh record ace 1970s and Lenton Sports not hard to find in my area


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 23, 2021)

The other place to look would be Facebook Market, Craigslist, Ebay, etc. in the northeast. In the early years, Raleigh America was based in Boston, and a large variety of English bikes were sold in the northeast, particularly in the corridor between Boston and Washington, DC. I sold my 1951 Clubman last year, and was glad to see it go to a fellow collector who would appreciate it. I did not end up riding it nearly as much as I thought I would when I got it. It looked great, but I'm just too attached to my more mundane 3-speed upright tourist Raleighs and Schwinns.


----------



## blackhawknj (Dec 26, 2021)

I have done very well with Craigslist, found a mint 1966 Dunelt with coaster brake, and got both my 22" frame Raleigh Dl-1s that way. Pass the word among fellow enthusiasts-this board. e.g.


----------



## dweenk (Jan 1, 2022)

You may want to post a WTB on bikeforums classic and vintage sub forum. There are a few people there that own similar models.


----------

